# Caulking / Sealing between home and patio



## CGofMP (Feb 17, 2005)

Okay picture this...

Capital "L" shaped home.... in the crook of the L is a patio that touches 2 of the exterior walls of the home. Actually it abbuts the exposed cement part of the foundation just below the weep screed 2 inches below where the stucco starts.

Because of sinking or poor pouring, water that hits the porch transits back to the crook of the L and collects in a moderate size puddle against the bit of exposed foundation on the north side of the porch. 

The porch and the foundation are about 1/8 to 1/4 inch apart, making a nice straight seam/crack where the puddled water can seep down and get ... I guess.. under the porch and onto the foundation.

Question: Should I caulk / seal this crack or was it left unsealed by the builder for a legitimate reason? perhaps this is in part an expansion joint.

My concern is about the water getting between the house and the porch. Repouring a patio is not in the cards.

Ideas? Opinions? Do masons leave this area uncaulked/unsealed for a reason?

Thanks.
Charles


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

They make an elastic concrete caulk just for that.

Bob


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

IMHO there is not much that you can do as far as caulk goes. You can seal the crack/gap and the water will just go through the other mediums, just slower.
The only way to fix this is to keep the water from puddling and that is going to require a skim coat that is graded away from the house.
Patio slabs should not be fastened to the footer/home slab and should include an expansion joint between the two. In your case, I believe that the reason for this is obvious.
Reshuffle the cards and deal. Might mean franks and beans for a while but its better than having the footer undermined.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Silicone II by GE, fill that crack and don't look back. Actually take a look at it every couple of years and shoot some more silicone into it if it ever needs it, or tear it out and have it repoured with a slope away from your house which ever is cheaper.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

I say caulk it and cross the remove/replace bridge if the slab continues to settle significantly. The product Mike mentioned is good. You can also check out sikaflex products .


----------

